
Ask HN: Have you seen repeat/similiar submissions recently? - maxfan8
This is sort of a meta-question, which was prompted when I saw the another submission of the same url that I submitted reach the front page of HN. Is the HN submission tool broken?<p>My example: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21918556
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21913030<p>Example of similar posts:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21918610
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21916651<p>I&#x27;m sure there are other examples out there.
======
mtmail
There is, or at least was yesterday, a problem with 'Ask HN' submissions.
Story (question) submission worked fine but users got an error message, so
they kept submitting the same again.

The example you list seems new indeed. Usually there's at least a difference
in URL. Or the older story is a day old (stories that didn't gain traction get
another chance).

This is something for hn@ycombinator.com to check on.

------
Nextgrid
Agreed, I've noticed that too. Also noticed quite a bit more spam posts than
usual, not sure if it's related.

------
maxfan8
Some other examples of this happening:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21916831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21916831)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21920583)

